# Ersetzen eines Zeichens durch einen Leerstring



## Sibylle (24. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag,

leider fehlt Detailwissen, um die folgende Aufgabe zu lösen:

Es soll eine Zeichenkette eingegeben werden zB das Wort Mutter und dann festgestellt werden, wie oft der Buchstabe t in der Zeichenkette vorkommt.
Dazu soll zunächst die Laänge von Mutter ermittelt werden, dann das Zeichen t durch einen Leerstring ersetzt werden und die Länge der neuen Zeichenkette rest ermittelt werden. Aus der Differenz der beiden Längen soll dann die Anzahl des Zeichens t gewonnen werden.

Frage: Wie ersetzt man das t durch einen Leerstring?

int laenge, anzahl;

String eingabe, rest;

eingabe = tfeingabe.getText(); // als Eingabetext zB Mutter

laenge = eingabe.length();

tflaenge.setText(String.valueOf(laenge));

rest = 					


Über einen Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Einen schönen Tag.

Gruß

Sibylle


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mai 2010)

String (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Sibylle (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Basti,

vielen Dank, dass Du mir helfen möchtest.
Ich habe ein wenig probiert, bekomme aber die hervorgehobene Zeile nicht hin.
Wie muss diese richtig lauten?

int laenge, laenge2, anzahl;
String eingabe, rest;
eingabe = tfeingabe.getText();
laenge = eingabe.length();
tflaenge.setText(String.valueOf(laenge));



*rest = eingabe.replace('t','');*



laenge2 = rest.length();
anzahl = laenge - laenge2;
tfanzahl.setText(String.valueOf(anzahl));


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mai 2010)

replace("t","");


----------



## Sibylle (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Basti,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Welch ein Fehler, den ich da gemacht habe. Es soll besser werden ...

Gruß

Sibylle


----------

